# Sharpening a Draw Knife



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a draw knife that I seldom use but I think they are cool. Anyway, today I use it to remove the bark from a four foot log of black walnut I have. It really dulled it. There was a lot of dirt/sand in the bark. I have never tried to sharpen one. Need advice on the best way to do it.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I want to know about this also. I don't own one, but I see them pretty often and I know there are things I could certainly use one for.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive had success in sharpening a drawknife by flattening the back first then taking it and holding a handle in my left hand and pressing the other handle against my chest. Kinda like flexing your bicep. From there i rubbed a stone in a circular motion across the bevel. I wouldnt say it was razor sharp but it peeled bark.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Like this:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice videos Nicky. Stef's lucky he has ten fingers with the blade facing toward him like that while sharpening. Like Brian Boggs said in the video flip it around. 

Here's another that goes into shaping the bevel into a curved one like the Lie Nielsen video with Boggs recommended too.
http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/2009/09/episode-8/
I guess I don't get why the bevel being convex helps, but that's two solid votes for it.

I read about people removing bark with a dull draw knife. I'm not sure if that's because it's better or because it's not worth sharpening all the time if the bark is just going to dull it again.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I just spent a little over an hour watching videos on sharpening draw knives. A lot more to it than I thought. Mine is in pretty bad shape so I have my work cut out for me. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Homick (Feb 20, 2013)

I know you said you seldom use your drawknife but:

http://www.benchcrafted.com/Drawsharp.htm

Even if it gives you an idea to make your own jig to sharpen.


----------

